# New additions.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Got a pair of baby crested geckos yesterday. The mother is really red and the father is a yellow dalmation I think it's called... I'm so not good with crestie morphs.

Regardless, I'll have shots of the parents and hopefully the babies up soon.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Got pics of the parents from the person who bred them. I tried to get pics of the little ones but it wasn't happening tonight. I'll try again later. Nevertheless, here are the folks...

This is mom. When I saw her she was more red than this:








And this is dad:








I'm hoping I end up with red geckos who have spots all over, lol. We'll see!

Right now they're not very handlable... they run run run. But as they grow I'll work with them and get them tamed down.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Those guys are cool...always wanted to own a couple of cresties. They can be trained to eat baby food can't they?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If you're looking to get them off of bugs, then yes, it is possible. It's best if they're raised this way from a very young age. Mine have been, thank goodness, with crickets presented only once a week but I think I might wean them off of that totally.

The person who bred mine fed hers on "Crested Gecko Diet" (CGD) which comes in a powdered form made by T-Rex I believe. And it's what I'm using now. I mix about 2 parts water to 1 part powder and mix it up. I leave it in the tank 24/7 and one serving can last up to two or three days. As one article I read put it - even though it sounds gross, in the wild these guys do in fact eat overripe and rotting fruit without issues. The powder is made with several different fruits and all the vitamin supplements they need. So really it is a complete diet...

The guy who developed CGD maintains a giant colony on nothing but this. So it must work... Not to mention several breeders use it as well. Many still feed crickets sometimes and I may in fact do it once a week. But in no way should insects be their staple food.

The problem with baby food and mashed fruits and such is that they just don't get the proper nutrition out of it. So something like CGD is better.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AWESOME colors!
I remember taming my iguana...leather gloves for a few weeks and finally he stopped whipping me and biting me and would hang out on my shoulder!
Good luck!


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

The parents look wonderful. If the babies come out how you'd like they would look like a strawberry. cant wait to see pics of the little ones.
I dont know how familiar you are with handling cresties but mine likes to jump. so just watch the little suckers.

I use the CGD from T-Rex and it is wonderful stuff. just make sure if you are using it for multiple days it doesnt dry out.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah, I've handled cresties before when I worked at the pet shop. They can be a bit flighty. And since these ones are so damn small right now I've taken to just letting them sniff at my fingers to realize that I am no threat. They're not vicious obviously. They're cresties after all, haha.

I wet the CGD twice daily with water to ensure that it remains moist.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Still no pics, but just a little update.

Both critters seem to be doing alright. They're feeding entirely off of the Crested Gecko Diet. I haven't given them any crickets what so ever and they're still doing alright, so it seems that that's enough, heh. Though I might toss in some lil' ones today for the fun of it.


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

Im glad to hear they are doing well. We want pics though!!!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

LoveSalesman said:


> Im glad to hear they are doing well. We want pics though!!!


He said it!
Pics of the 2 when you can.

Are you trying to keep them off the feeder crickets? Or just taking your time introducing them?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't plan on making crickets a part of their diet for the most part. Just the occasional treat. I did give them a few pinheads the other day. Instinct kicked in and they went nuts. I think I'm going to limit it to a once-a-week sort of thing. But we'll see how it goes, I guess.

I think I have a pic of one on my camera. If I can find my camera I'll upload it, lol.


----------

